# second coat mud question



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Josh. keep putting layers of mud on untill when you sand you have a nice smooth fin9sh that meets your approval. We can tell you how we do it, but remember most of us giving you advice have several years of putting it on. just keep mudding and sanding between coats until you are satisfied.:thumbsup:


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been trying to keep the coats as thin as possible. Trying to keep sanding to a minimum. Guess I'll go with my dad's mantra. Drywall mudding is never finished, just good enough


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i would never sand between coats. just knock off the ridges with your knife before doing another coat. once the mud is dry you shouldn't see paper on your flats and butts. do as many coats as it takes.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

And yes it's normal to see the tape after 2nd coat. And as stated thin is better.


----------



## paparocks (Jun 29, 2011)

ahh to determine what is a coat of mud.....
.........do you consider tape coat the 1st coat or is the first coat actually the first coat you put on after the tape....?

fail/bail/ just answers the question.......tape coat, first coat, second coat, skim coat and sand, brother. you'll still be able to see an impression after the first coat....in most cases.... be careful and NOT try and sand that impression out. Sand after the second then skim tightly. sand again.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry. Still learning the lingo. I meant first coat after taping  

Thanks!


----------



## InspectorZo (Apr 19, 2013)

joshs said:


> Sorry. Still learning the lingo. I meant first coat after taping
> 
> Thanks!


Josh,
You're doing great! Drywall taping is at best an imperfect finish. That is why it is often textured. Depending on direction of the sheets, the sunlight coming in at different times of the day, overhead lighting, etc. imperfections will become more apparent.
Don't make drywall taping the battleground for perfectionism. If you don't like the way it came out, add a light orange peel texture and it'll all go away.
Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------

